# A Newfoundland Cormorant in the Arctic



## kj_gully (8 Dec 2012)

How some Outcasts spent their summer https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7hPi-p_Bxwk


5 man SAR Crew and 2 IMP tech touring and training in the North.


----------

